# Disques dur réseau dans l’app Fichiers ?



## cypr-42 (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Existe-t-il des disques dur réseau qui s’intègrent à l’application Fichiers d’iOS et d’iPadOS ?

Si oui, quels sont ces produits ?

Par avance, je vous remercie.

Bonne journée !


----------



## edenpulse (13 Juillet 2019)

Tout les disques qui fonctionnent en samba. Types NAS synology....


----------



## cypr-42 (14 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tout les disques qui fonctionnent en samba. Types NAS synology....



Bonjour,

Qu’entendez-vous par Samba ? Je suis novice dans le domaine.

Si j’achète un NAS Synology, vous me confirmez que je peux y accéder via l’application Fichiers d’Apple et ainsi ne pas utiliser les applications de Synology ?

Merci.


----------



## moderno31 (14 Juillet 2019)

Hello
Ou encore Time Capsule ont je suis utilisateur.


cypr-42 a dit:


> application Fichiers d’iOS et d’iPadOS


Pas compris... ça ne veut rien dire pour moi des fichiers IOS. iPasOS est IOS...


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juillet 2019)

cypr-42 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Qu’entendez-vous par Samba ? Je suis novice dans le domaine.
> 
> ...


Samba est le protocole de transfert de fichier supporté à partir d'iPadOS et d'iOS 13 qui va sortir en septembre. 
Tu pourras voir tes fichiers sur ton NAS a partir de l'application Fichier.
Tout dépends après ce que tu cherches à faire...


----------



## cypr-42 (14 Juillet 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> Ou encore Time Capsule ont je suis utilisateur.
> 
> Pas compris... ça ne veut rien dire pour moi des fichiers IOS. iPasOS est IOS...



Bonjour,

L’AirPort Time Capsule est malheureusement plus commercialisé. Dommage, car ce produit était vraiment intéressant.

Quand je parle de l’application Fichiers, c’est de l’application proposée par Apple dans laquelle on accède au stockage local de l’appareil et à iCloud Drive.

Merci.


----------



## cypr-42 (14 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Samba est le protocole de transfert de fichier supporté à partir d'iPadOS et d'iOS 13 qui va sortir en septembre.
> Tu pourras voir tes fichiers sur ton NAS a partir de l'application Fichier.
> Tout dépends après ce que tu cherches à faire...



Hmmm d’accord !

Je recherche un NAS ou un disque dur réseau pour, d’une part, faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine, et d’autre part, stocker divers fichiers (documents, images, musiques, vidéos), le stockage de mon MacBook étant presque saturé.

J’aimerai que celui-ci soit le mieux intégré à l’écosystème Apple, et éviter de recourir à des applications tiers.


----------



## moderno31 (14 Juillet 2019)

Alors certains disent que la TC n'est pas un serveur de fichiers. D'autres encouragent à s'en servir.
En effet, j'ai opté pour l'option 1.
C'est à dire que je stocke tout sur le mac et ce dernier se sauvegarde tout seuil sur la TC avec en inclus les paramétrages, les fichiers et les applications...
Ensuite pour le partage multi supports / multi utilisateurs je pense que Dropbox est le mieux. Car accessible de l'extérieur.

Ma TC fait donc office de routeur chez moi + sauvegarde des macs en Wifi, géré en automatique par le logiciel interne de la TC dès lors que le mac est sous alimentation


----------



## cypr-42 (14 Juillet 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Alors certains disent que la TC n'est pas un serveur de fichiers. D'autres encouragent à s'en servir.
> En effet, j'ai opté pour l'option 1.
> C'est à dire que je stocke tout sur le mac et ce dernier se sauvegarde tout seuil sur la TC avec en inclus les paramétrages, les fichiers et les applications...
> Ensuite pour le partage multi supports / multi utilisateurs je pense que Dropbox est le mieux. Car accessible de l'extérieur.
> ...



Je souhaite justement éviter de me tourner vers une offre de stockage dans le nuage.

L’AirPort Time Capsule n’est plus commercialisé... mais peut-être qu’elle n’est pas techniquement dépassé ? Qu’en est-il du SAV ? Je ne m’y connais pas assez dans ce domaine.


----------



## edenpulse (14 Juillet 2019)

cypr-42 a dit:


> Hmmm d’accord !
> 
> Je recherche un NAS ou un disque dur réseau pour, d’une part, faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine, et d’autre part, stocker divers fichiers (documents, images, musiques, vidéos), le stockage de mon MacBook étant presque saturé.
> 
> J’aimerai que celui-ci soit le mieux intégré à l’écosystème Apple, et éviter de recourir à des applications tiers.


J'ai un NAS synology, je l'utilise comme TimeMachine, et j'y stocke et accède à mes fichiers. sans applications tierces.


----------



## cypr-42 (14 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> J'ai un NAS synology, je l'utilise comme TimeMachine, et j'y stocke et accède à mes fichiers. sans applications tierces.



Depuis votre iPhone et/ou iPad également ?


----------



## moderno31 (15 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> J'ai un NAS synology, je l'utilise comme TimeMachine


Ouais j'en entends que du bien. C'est bien aussi.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Juillet 2019)

cypr-42 a dit:


> Depuis votre iPhone et/ou iPad également ?


Oui bien sûr.


----------



## LKM (25 Août 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui bien sûr.



Je serais curieux de savoir comment vous pouvez sélectionner un partage réseau depuis l’app Fichier, car franchement je vois pas comment c’est possible?


----------



## Chris K (25 Août 2019)

LKM a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir comment vous pouvez sélectionner un partage réseau depuis l’app Fichier, car franchement je vois pas comment c’est possible?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 137383



Pas possible dans la version actuelle d’iOS sauf à utiliser une application tierce qui s’intègre à Fichiers.
La prochaine version d’iOS (iOS 13 / iPad OS) permettra nativement de se connecter à un serveur SMB.


----------



## USB09 (26 Août 2019)

cypr-42 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Qu’entendez-vous par Samba ? Je suis novice dans le domaine.
> 
> ...



Samba, désigné plus souvent par SMB, est un protocole de connexion : adresse IP, log et mot de passe. 
La plupart des appareils en réseau l’utilise (ordinateur, NAS, ETC...)


----------



## iDanGener (26 Août 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Pas possible dans la version actuelle d’iOS sauf à utiliser une application tierce qui s’intègre à Fichiers.
> La prochaine version d’iOS (iOS 13 / iPad OS) permettra nativement de se connecter à un serveur SMB.



Est-ce que ce sera aussi possible, dans Fichier, de se connecter à un serveur WebDAV, comme c'est le cas avec Pages ou Documents ?


----------



## Chris K (26 Août 2019)

iDanGener a dit:


> Est-ce que ce sera aussi possible, dans Fichier, de se connecter à un serveur WebDAV, comme c'est le cas avec Pages ou Documents ?



Non, pas nativement. Perso j’utilise l’application FileExplorer (en version payante) pour accéder à mon serveur WebDAV. FileExplorer s’intègre à Fichiers.


----------



## LKM (26 Août 2019)

Ok donc attendre iOS13 pour que ce soit en natif.
J’utilise FreeNas sur un server Linux pour faire tourner TimeMachine, FreeNas propose aussi du partage de fichier, pensez vous qu’il sera aussi visible dans Fichiers?


----------



## mariol66 (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, je remonte le post car ios 13 est dispo et j’ai découvert cette possibilité dans l’app Fichier de se connecter à un disque réseau. A la maison nous avon un NAS synology et je viens d’essayer la fonction mais je ne parviens pas à m’y connecter.

j’utilise l’adresse IP du NAS sur mon réseau interne, j’y essayé sans et avec les :5000 mais rien n’y fait. Le compte est ok puisque je l'utilise depuis le Mac pour accéder aux fichiers du NAS.

Il me semble par contre que je sois en système de fichier afp, y aurait-il une incidence ?


----------



## mariol66 (28 Septembre 2019)

Je me répond rapidement à moi même en activant smb cela fonctionne en mettant smb://synology donc est-ce que en afp ça ne fonctionne pas ou est-ce que je ne rentre pas la bonne adresse ?


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Bonjour, je remonte le post car ios 13 est dispo et j’ai découvert cette possibilité dans l’app Fichier de se connecter à un disque réseau. A la maison nous avon un NAS synology et je viens d’essayer la fonction mais je ne parviens pas à m’y connecter.
> 
> j’utilise l’adresse IP du NAS sur mon réseau interne, j’y essayé sans et avec les :5000 mais rien n’y fait. Le compte est ok puisque je l'utilise depuis le Mac pour accéder aux fichiers du NAS.
> 
> Il me semble par contre que je sois en système de fichier afp, y aurait-il une incidence ?



L’application Fichiers ne prend en charge que le protocol SMB (version 3). Voir la configuration de ton NAS pour l’activer si ce n’est pas déjà fait.


----------



## mariol66 (28 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse je viens d’activer le smb, j’en profiterais pour refaire des tests car à l’époque depuis le Mac j’avais des meilleurs débits en afp plutôt qu’en smb, mais peu-être que depuis les maj système les débits sont identiques.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Septembre 2019)

oui, il faut activer le smb.


----------



## USB09 (30 Septembre 2019)

Tu dois pouvoir t’y connecter avec l’application de Synology


----------

